# 69 lower front valance trim



## Mark8117 (May 9, 2017)

Ok, I bought the 2 chrome trim pieces that go in the openings on the front lower valance. The trim has a lip on them like they are supposed to wrap around the opening. But with the stud placement, they sit back too far. The lip sits right on the top off the opening. Do I need to tweak the locations of the holes?

I looked on line and I can not find a clear enough picture to show me how others fit. Can anyone clear this up for me.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome to the repop world of something not fitting...

original valance trim fits original valances

original valance trim does not fit correctly on repop valances

repop trim doesnt fit on repop valances

same for

the turn signal/parking lights ....

just from the 6 or 7 I have dealt with in the last 20 years ...

Scott


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark8117 said:


> Ok, I bought the 2 chrome trim pieces that go in the openings on the front lower valance. The trim has a lip on them like they are supposed to wrap around the opening. But with the stud placement, they sit back too far. The lip sits right on the top off the opening. Do I need to tweak the locations of the holes?
> 
> I looked on line and I can not find a clear enough picture to show me how others fit. Can anyone clear this up for me.


It sets back in there a bit. Read through my restoration post for Voodoo II and you will see some pics.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Old thread, I know, but I think it is better to have all answers in one place rather that scattered about in multiple threads. I have a 1969 with a repop front valance that at actually fits pretty well. I have never had the chrome valance trim, but would like to add it. On the repop valance, which trim is easier to get to fit - the original trim, or the repop trim? I bought this valance in 2006, and I do not remember what brand it was. I imagine there is only one actual manufacturer of the valances anyway? My valance came predrilled for the trim mounting studs/posts.


----------

